# Shoot Location For Towson MD



## LaurenJ (Nov 12, 2010)

I am taking family portraits in the Towson MD area and need a nice indoor public location to take Photos.  

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Nov 13, 2010)

Most indoor locations that are frequented by the public are actually private property.

To shoot on private property you would need permission from the property owners. If you didn't get prior written permisson and were asked to leave the premises during your shoot, you would have little choice but to comply unless you wouldn't mind being detained and possibly arrested for trespassing.

Will you be shooting the family for pay, or other compensation like shooting for free but getting a signed model release so you can later use the images form self-promotion (web site) and/or self-publishing (portfolio)?

More and more publicly owned venues, like city and state parks, are requiring paid/compensated photographers get a permit. Part of the permitting process is providing the city or state a COI (Certificate of Insurance) that lists the venue as an additional insured on your business liability and indemnity policy.


----------

